# Gas all over body



## razzle5150 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lol I know we have gas , but does it travel .. felt like I had gas in my shoulder is that possible


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think the gas comes out in big bubbles and travels around. However there really isn't a bunch of different ways to feel pain so the same kind of pain/discomfort someone feels when they have too much gas could be felt in other areas.So basically I think the pains could feel the same but what is going on in the shoulder is not a gas bubble that punctured it's way out of the gut and traveled intact through the body. Now gas does come out of the intestines into the blood stream as individual molecules and they exit the body by coming out in the lungs, but you get a big bubble of gas in the veins and that could kill you. Since this "my gas travels all over my body" sensation (you are not the first to mention it) doesn't seem to be lethal I think it is just a similar sensation for a different reason.


----------



## lone_paladin (Sep 29, 2011)

I've felt it also. One time it felt like it came out my eye socket. It's a good thing I don't wear contacts. I joked to myself and said it could take an eye out


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

When I am severely constipated, I get pains in my shoulders and in my legs. It's horrible; I have called it gas pains, but I know that doesn't make sense. You're not imagining it, that's for sure.


----------

